
USA vs. Russia arms sales from 1950 through today - sirteno
https://www.disclose.tv/follow-the-money-usa-vs-russia-arms-sales-from-1950-through-today-344541
======
siruncledrew
Some countries that surprised me (without knowing the full historical
context):

\- Finland heavily linked to Russian exports in the 1960s-1990s while Sweden
and Norway linked to the US?

\- Peru being a sort of battleground between US and Russian exports?

\- Russia maintaining a dominant connection with India until the 2010s, while
the US was mostly supplying Pakistan instead?

------
zerr
Song list?

~~~
clircle
It's at the end of the video

